# Utah TNC Bill Requires TNCs to Provide Gap Insurance Coverage



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Bill addressing regulations for rideshare companies like Lyft, Uber passes Senate committee
http://fox13now.com/2015/03/06/bill...anies-like-lyft-uber-passes-senate-committee/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Utah TNC Bill SB 294
Sponsor Sen. J. Stuart Adams
Majority Whip









Twitter @JStuartAdams
Email: [email protected]

Bill text:
http://le.utah.gov/~2015/bills/static/SB0294.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

* TNCs Required to Provide Gap Insurance Coverage:*
(Lines 306 - 309)

*







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Legislature passes statewide regulation for Uber, Lyft*
*http://www.sltrib.com/home/2286704-155/legislature-passes-statewide-regulation-for-uber*


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

if only they left the driver part out of line 277


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://fox13now.com/2015/03/13/the-legislatures-over-heres-what-lawmakers-did-to-your-life/
*
Uber & Lyft:*
The legislature passed a bill requiring some regulations for ride-share companies like Uber and Lyft. The bill had the backing of the companies, who faced a rough ride with the Salt Lake City Council.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Legislature passes statewide regulation for Uber, Lyft*
http://www.sltrib.com/home/2286704-155/legislature-passes-statewide-regulation-for-uber

*Bill Text
http://le.utah.gov/~2015/bills/static/SB0294.html

Gap Insurance















*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Bill before Utah governor to regulate ride-hailing companies*
http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/33985428#al4cg5BiI28AiMue.99


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Utah's Herbert Signs Ridesharing Regulations Into Law*
*http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2015/04/02/363222.htm*


----------

